# Hornwort Question



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

I've heard that hornwort doesn't root and shouldn't be anchored in the substrate. I bought some a few weeks back, but I'm not too sure what to do with it. Currently it is free floating, which I'm not really enjoying. Can anyone give me some suggestions? *H2


----------



## ToothlessCarnie (May 31, 2009)

Hornwort grows really fast. You can wrap it around your decor or weave it inbetween whatever you want to keep it from floating around. My fish always liked to move it around, it will grow from almost any position so put it wherever you like. you can weigh it down with some substrate but it will most likely come loose.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeppers....its a floater. It's a rather nice plant. But it will shed like crazy at times. What I did with it was take a couple of small suction cups and some fishing line. Silicone the fishing line in the hole of the suction cup. After it all cured, I placed it near the bottom of the tank which gave the appearance that it was planted.

It's also a super nutrient sponge. If you have high nitrAtes....you won't any more when you have this.


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

If you don't like it to move around, anchor an end of it in the gravel. It won't stay put forever but might stay in place a week or more.


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Great ideas; thanks guys!:fish bowl-3:


----------

